

Ask HN:The best Q & A sites have no official Apps[HN/Quora/Stackoverflow] why? - ForFreedom


======
antidoh
Maybe it's too much trouble to reply/type/converse on a phone, for enough
people that it makes a difference.

~~~
ForFreedom
There is an app for G+ which has the same level of reply/type/converse w.r.t
the Q&A model.

------
taligent
Quora has an official app. Not sure why about the others.

~~~
ForFreedom
Yes Quora has one.. The others don't

